# Steampunk ring



## btboone (Sep 8, 2011)

Here's a ring made in the tradition of the steampunk pens out there.  I need to see if it can be anodized in some brass colors!  Let me know what you think.


----------



## el_d (Sep 8, 2011)

Pretty freaking cool Bruce.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Sep 8, 2011)

OHMYGODIWANTIT!!!!


----------



## Dan26 (Sep 8, 2011)

Super-duper cool!!


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 8, 2011)

holy smokes! THAT IS AWESOME!

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## nava1uni (Sep 8, 2011)

That is very cool.


----------



## corian king (Sep 8, 2011)

Very nice!!


----------



## bensoelberg (Sep 9, 2011)

One of the first things I did when I joined the IAP was promise myself that I would buy a Boone ring someday.  Each time you post a new ring, you make it harder for me to decide which one!!!


----------



## EricJS (Sep 9, 2011)

Bruce, I've never visited your site until now. I love the steampunk ring, but your entire website is loaded with incredible designs!

Very nice work!


----------



## jasontg99 (Sep 9, 2011)

I really like that!


----------



## bluwolf (Sep 9, 2011)

Bruce, that is VERY cool! Well done.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Sep 9, 2011)

That looks awesome! Nicely done Bruce.


----------



## bruce119 (Sep 9, 2011)

That looks like it's going to be a hit :tongue:
Nice job:biggrin:

.


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 9, 2011)

That's beyond awesome.


----------



## ttpenman (Sep 9, 2011)

Really cool Bruce.  I just saw the ring on Sawmill Creek and my first thought was "that's a slice of a steampunk pen".  Fantastic.

Still jealous of that laser you bought.

Jeff in northern Wisconsin


----------



## titan2 (Sep 9, 2011)

btboone said:


> Here's a ring made in the tradition of the steampunk pens out there. I need to see if it can be anodized in some brass colors! Let me know what you think.


 

Nice ring......that would also make an awsome center band!


Barney


----------



## Woodlvr (Sep 9, 2011)

TOTALLY AWESOME.  Great work, as usual.


----------



## glycerine (Sep 9, 2011)

titan2 said:


> btboone said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a ring made in the tradition of the steampunk pens out there. I need to see if it can be anodized in some brass colors! Let me know what you think.
> ...


 
That's what I thought.  Make it a little smaller and it would be a perfect center band.


----------



## cnirenberg (Sep 9, 2011)

Bruce,
I love it-too cool.  I like it as a 2 tone ring.


----------



## btboone (Sep 9, 2011)

Here's the final version.  You can see the coiled spring in this one.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 9, 2011)

titan2 said:


> btboone said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a ring made in the tradition of the steampunk pens out there. I need to see if it can be anodized in some brass colors! Let me know what you think.
> ...


 
I like the way you think! 

Incredible work as always Bruce!


----------



## Pioneerpens (Sep 9, 2011)

Now that is just awesome Bruce!  You never cease to amaze!


----------



## tim self (Sep 9, 2011)

Another awesome ring.  Super special.


----------

